

Show HN: We're challenging the iPhone inbox - branko

Demo video: vimeo.com&#x2F;78506671<p>Direct early beta download link: 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;squareonemail.com&#x2F;tryourbeta&#x2F;download.php?key=SHOWHN<p>Let us know what you think, guys!
======
ktran03
In my humble opinion, when you challenge a core app that everyone is so
accustomed to, you have to make yours significantly more value-able for it to
gain traction. It almost had to jump out at you, and make you feel stupid for
ever using anything prior to it.

And that's the problem with email apps. None I've tried has made a significant
enough value addition to make me permanently jump

------
tagabek
I'm really enjoying the beta. I would really appreciate being able to edit the
title of the Unsorted category, as I am trying to mimic the default Gmail
categories.

I would drop the name to just SquareMail.

The sorting contacts feature is amazing.

In my professional opinion, the UI/UX is way better than any mobile email (or
at least Gmail) client that exists today. The Mailbox app was definitely not
as well done as this, but there marketing effort was fantastic. If you can
market this effectively and build up a ton of hype for your launch, this will
be huge.

~~~
branko
Happy you like the experience, and thanks for the feedback!

We're on a weekly update schedule, so definitely stay tuned and keep using and
sending suggestions. Next week's build should have immediate push
notifications for select zones.

------
hobonumber1
I like the concept!

~~~
branko
Thanks! If you get a chance to try the iPhone beta, would love to hear your
feedback!

~~~
redindian75
downloaded and played with it for a few mins. Very nicely done - well polished
and ios7ey.

A couple of comments:

\- Sorting contacts (assigning each user to buckets is a big chore). Maybe
automate it based on a list (Netflix, Hulu etc goes to subscriptions, BankOfA,
FinanceCU etc goes to Banking), and let the user edit it if need be.

\- Or instead of drag and drop it in a bucket, click and pop a list of
buckets, so user can click on it again to drop in that bucket - way faster
than dragging and droping in a limited real estate scenario

\- when i click on a message, dont show the big fat buckets first, show
message, and if user scrolls up, he can see the buckets himself.

\- right swipe -> just pop out a list of buckets and let the user click as
real estate is quite small, and you can see only 3 buckets by default.

\- Compose is a bit clunky as I need to SAVE recipients even before message
screen shows up.

\- After I select recipients, save, move to message screen, then if I want to
change/add recipients, dont make hime swipe back, make the to: field tappable
as well.

\- Doesnt work on landscape

looking forward to the actual release! Great Job

iOS 7.+ - iPhone 5, AT&T

~~~
branko
Awesome feedback! We are actually at the moment working on incorporating
intelligence into the app to make the sorting much more effortless. A lot more
polish is also underway - thanks for pointing out a bunch of good stuff!

